# sargent ec450 silly question



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
a silly question but looking through the swift handbook i cannot see if the habitation battery will be charged when the engine is running 

barry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

powerplus said:


> hi
> a silly question but looking through the swift handbook i cannot see if the habitation battery will be charged when the engine is running
> 
> barry


Don't really know about Swifts but I would think you can assume, yes it does.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

When the engine is running the leisure battery will be charging.

The amount of charge going to the leisure battery will depend on the state of the vehicle battery and whether the fridge is also running on 12v battery power. It can take a surprisingly long time to recharge the leisure battery just by driving.

At the Sargent website you can download the full instructions for the Ec450

Which say in section 2.6 :
"When the vehicle engine is running both the vehicle battery and the leisure battery LED's will flash in unison to indicate that they are
connected together and are being charged by the vehicle."

Sargent Website:

http://sargentshop.co.uk

EC450 Instructions, PDF download link:

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC450 System Instructions Issue 2.pdf

Mike


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*sargent control swift*

hi mike
thank for that

it also seems that when i install my solar panels i may be able to connect the controller directly into the panel

did i read that right

barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes you read it right, it should be possible to connect a solar panel quite easily...you will need to check that the correct additional wiring/connection is pre installed in your van though. The extra bits you will need can be bought from Sargent 

If you want info on it I suggest a phone call to Sargent...they are really helpful.



Mike


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*sargent panel on swift*

hi mike

i will give them a call as i cannot see any wiring

i am looking at 2x 100w solar panels i think that should be more than enough for our needs i would like a good mppt controller but have decided the additional panel would be more cost effective

barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes best to check it out with Sargent...as far as I know the built in connection facility may be limited to an 80 watt panel.

On my van the wiring is pre installed and it terminates it the top of the wardrobe ...where it would be quite easy to connect up to a panel.


Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you contact the guys at Sargent you will find out what REAL customer service is!!!

They offer the vey best customer service I have ever encountered, nothing ever seems to be too much trouble! 

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*sargent control*

thanks andy

nice to be able to put a real name to a handle

my parants lived in camp road wyke regis for a while
we were in waymouth recently at our friends static van

brother still lives in weymouth

nice place to live

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Give me a shout if/when your next in town, I know a hostelry or two :wink: 

I'm in Preston Downs, used to live at Wyke, downsized 3 years ago.

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*sargent control*

hi andy

thanks for the offer should be down your way next spring/summer

hope to get to potugal end of jan for a couple of months

it will be the first time out in the motorhome so a bit exited and anxious at the same time as the first time we have had a motorhome and at 7.2 mts long. i have allready driven it on collection for about 3hrs so feel more confident especially that i now have installed the air springs on the back . if you remember i was worried about the 2mtr overhang and how low the rear was

just want to get away from every thing and get into the motorhome relax mode

barry


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: sargent panel on swift*

Hi Barry

The maximum you can put through the EC400\450 series PSU is 100W, If you intend to go larger than this then a separate installation directly to the battery will be required.

The benefit of going through the PSU is that you will get the Smart Charge feature meaning the panel will switch between leisure and vehicle to ensure both are maintained.

The connection for the solar input is P14 and you can get a lead to connect directly to this point on our web-site, You do need a regulator though as the unit does not have one built in.

If you need more info you can call me on 01482 678981 or email [email protected]

Regards

Craig



powerplus said:


> hi mike
> 
> i will give them a call as i cannot see any wiring
> 
> ...


----------

